# System finally starting to sound balanced



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Hey everyone, As many of you know I'm still a noob when it comes to Home Theater, but recently I've been reading a ton of stuff on reciever settings, dolby, sub and mains balance, and how it compares with my equipment, I still do not have REW set up allthough I am building a PC I have had laying around just for that purpose, so It has been a slow process tuning by ear.
I am getting close though as I made some changes on crossover and other settings after reading what some of them actualy do.
My Wife and I were watching "Next" with Nicholas Cage tonight, which is a very awesome movie by the way, the action is very good and it keeps you glued to the screen, and the soundtrack is amazing, very clear music, lots of big drums and orchestral stuff as well as great explosions, but what got me going tonight, and my Wife thinks I'm crazy for being excited about this, is during a very intense fire fight with explosions and dramatic music at reference volume, you could hear shell casings tink, tink tinking on the concrete, my new tweeters are doing there job!! 
One more thing that was cool, and I can't remember the movie title at the moment, was a shot inside a helicopter and you could hear the roters rotating 360 degrees around you, pretty wild.
Well thats enough babbling for one night, cheers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you are really enjoying your system... a good thing... :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

What actual changes did you make to give you new enthusiasm?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Mongrel714 said:


> My Wife and I were watching "Next" with Nicholas Cage tonight, which is a very awesome movie by the way, the action is very good and it keeps you glued to the screen, and the soundtrack is amazing, very clear music, lots of big drums and orchestral stuff as well as great explosions, but what got me going tonight, and my Wife thinks I'm crazy for being excited about this, is during a very intense fire fight with explosions and dramatic music at reference volume, you could hear shell casings tink, tink tinking on the concrete, my new tweeters are doing there job!!


I watched Next on HD-DVD the other day. The A-Bomb explosion scene is one of the most intense low frequency bursts I think I've heard in a long time. I could actually feel the air being pushed by my sub from 10 feet away. The soundtrack and audio effects in this film are very very high quality.


----------

